# Warrior WRAP 2 Armour



## Reloader (May 22, 2009)

Military Modelling Magazine's website has some terrific reference shots of the new Warrior WRAP 2 armour (*W*arrior *R*eactive *A*rmour *P*lating 2):

http://www.militarymodelling.com/news/article.asp?a=4771

There is also a similar set of images of the new Jackal Patrol Vehicle:

http://www.militarymodelling.com/news/article.asp?a=4769


----------

